# Burlington/Nassahegon  4.29.212



## WoodCore (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful day for a ride!!!! Met up with Bvibert and MTN-Fun and another buddy and rolled a nice 9 mile loop. Felt great to get back on the bike after missing over 2 weeks of riding due too illness. Overall felt pretty strong for most of the ride even with the lack of pedaling lately. 

Rode the following: Plateau Trails>Connector>Half Pipe>Easy Out>Dipper>Connector>Jeckll and Hyde>Easy Out crossed the street and hit B52>Ursus>Bridges>Boneyard Extension/Jason's Trail>NW Passage>Stunt Trail>Termite>Lollipop>Termite>Blue/red>Jail Bait>Backdoor Butz to GW Turnpike. 

Trails are nice and dry but not too dusty and rolling really nice. Saw a few others riders out and about but overall a pretty quite day on the trails. Lots of new log rides popping up all over the place!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2012)

Good times, thanks for leading a great loop!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like a killer ride ya boys had...Trails are rollin nice everywhere with this lack of rain

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

I was actually kinda surprised that it ended up being 9 miles when all was said and done.  I was definitely beat, but it just didn't seem like we rode that far.  

I'm thoroughly enjoying what the soccer fields have to offer this year, but I'm also looking forward to getting to some other areas of Nass, hopefully in the near future.

BTW, Woodcore still kicked my ass, even with being off the bike for two weeks!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 30, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Beautiful day for a ride!!!! Met up with Bvibert and MTN-Fun and another buddy and rolled a nice 9 mile loop. Felt great to get back on the bike after missing over 2 weeks of riding due too illness. Overall felt pretty strong for most of the ride even with the lack of pedaling lately.
> 
> Rode the following: Plateau Trails>Connector>Half Pipe>Easy Out>Dipper>Connector>Jeckll and Hyde>Easy Out crossed the street and hit B52>Ursus>Bridges>Boneyard Extension/Jason's Trail>NW Passage>Stunt Trail>Termite>Lollipop>Termite>Blue/red>Jail Bait>Backdoor Butz to GW Turnpike.
> 
> Trails are nice and dry but not too dusty and rolling really nice. Saw a few others riders out and about but overall a pretty quite day on the trails. Lots of new log rides popping up all over the place!!



WC do ya have a GPX of this journey?

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 5, 2012)

powhunter said:


> WC do ya have a GPX of this journey?
> 
> Steveo




Sorry no can do Steveo, only way to find out the route is to come and ride with me!   :beer:


----------



## powhunter (May 5, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Sorry no can do Steveo, only way to find out the route is to come and ride with me!   :beer:




Ha  Ha   Someone else gave it to me 8)   Gonna go for it Mon AM...If I ride with you guys this early in the season Ill be dead lol

Steveo


----------

